# Tokens (jetons)



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

This year for the first time we intend to stay on aires. I bought the All Aires book for France and saw all these types of tokens which one has to use.In our 25 years of camping we have stayed in all types of places but not one of these official places. Would appreciate if you give me an idea how you got yours. For instance it say's you can get these at shops /town halls /campsites but seeing as there is at least ten types do you get a selection of all?, plus when you get them what do you pay for each one and is that the same price which the machine uses.Thanks.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi teal

We have used Aires for the last 4 years while visiting France and have never had to use a "Jeton/token" so don't worry about it.

Most Aires seem to have either someone who collects the money or instructions on how to pay at a machine. We have always been able to use cash for this.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

In Cleres jetons can be be obtained from the bakery down in the town.

There will usually be a sign.

The only other time I've bought a jeton has been from the office du tourisme in whatever town/village.

Le Portel - there was a credit card machine being installed the last time I was there, so this would be how you get EHU & pay to stay... the water is free.



hth

w


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about it. On the few occasions we've had to buy one it has always been obvious where to get it from and easy to do.

No point in trying to carry a selection as the shape varies from place to place and the chances of getting two the same are remote !

We always carry several 1 euro coins as often water dispensers at aires need one or two and usually supermarkets need one to get a trolley.

G


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

wilse said:


> In Cleres jetons can be be obtained from the bakery down in the town.
> 
> There will usually be a sign.
> 
> ...


Hi
We were there last week [Le Portel] the machine has now been installed and working, you have to pay for everything inc water, the water outlet is different to others in as much as it's more like an air line connecter so it's sort of reversed to what we are used to. [I am not explaining myself very good sorry].
To get into the aire and get services you must first NOT drive past the bollard in the road but stop within 0.3 of a metre whether it's up or down, leave the van there then go to the bourne select english and the first option [first visit] after that it's simple, don't forget your ticket you will need the code off it.

Ron


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Don't worry about these tokens. There is no need to carry any about. We aires hop for upto a month at a time and have only had to buy one from the supermarket. We always run with the watertank at least half full when aires hopping just in case the next aires has a water problem, but this is rare except in winter when there is a risk of freezing. Just enjoy the french countryside.

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

quite often you will be able to purchase your jetons, from the tabac, as well as the bakery!

you will only ever need one type of token for a particular aire, you buy them as you go rather than in bulk as they vary from region to region.

The advise to take change with you is invaluable, last time we went there were seven of us (seven vans with between two and four people in each) we had all come on the ferry together and planned to have a week touring and meet up later after spending our first night at the same large aire. of course we had no change between us, and the smallest notes we had were €20, not a problem when you are on your own and need change, but when seven of you tip up asking to change a €20 note, monseuir was not ammused! but it was a good excuse to drink €18 worth of leffe.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Sorry but I have to disagree about not needing jetons at all  

I should think after visiting around 100 aires over the years about half have needed jetons of various types and sometimes they aren't easy to get - at one village last year the bar had none and the mairie only opened two afternoons a week - but there was a cleaner there who unofficially sold us a couple - then the borne was "en Panne" (out of order!) but still swallowed our jeton. - the next aire was thirty miles away but at least the borne there was in working order - once we had bought some of a different brand of jetons from the tabac.

Now we always buy a couple at a time and have saved money 2 Euro at one aire and would have cost 3 Euro at the next  

. . . and there seem to be fewer free services as the years go by

Steve


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi the worst thing you can do is fret about it there is never a problem only a solution,we have never had a problem just keep a few Euros in your cab and enjoy yourself and remember it is a lot more relaxed in France good luck.


----------

